# growing HC emerge in a large tank



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I was think of growing HC emerge in a 110g tank 60x18x24, I have ECO Complete 6 inches in the back and 2.5 in the front . The HC will be for the front only of the tank. I have a canopy with 3 pairs of t5 HO's 54w , 
I'm not plan on running all 3 but maybe 1 pair 3 hr each or should I just use the pair that's over the front and for how long should the lights be on? Big tank should I add a foggier to every thing moist?


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

I did the dry start method (DSM) on my 2footer with HC but my set up is a iwagumi so the HC was everywhere lol

I misted the tank with a spray bottle and covered the top so the moisture couldnt escape 
I uncovered the top a little at night to let freash air in

I didnt have to mist alot because the moisture would stay in the tank (it looked foggy)

I had 4x24w T5HO running for 12-13 hours a day and it grew really quick for me

one suggestion when spraying (misting) dont let the water level get too high, cause when i misted mine and the water settled it was just above the HC at the front and the HC didnt grow as quick or thick as it did at the back

This is how mine turned out
1 week after planting









2 weeks









4-5 weeks and filled


----------



## kwokwok (Aug 13, 2010)

looks wonderful saints!.. will try to have the same patience with my front lawn of hc~ =)


----------

